# Hybrid Pet Cage



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

If at all possible, is it possible that I can place a rat cage directly next to a fish tank? *I've got plans for this really neat cage, but I don't know if I can put a fish tank next to a rat cage yet*


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know, but a stray nibble could land your fish tank dry and your rat cage very very wet.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

very true. I suppose I could put a short gap of about an inch that might save the fish tank hopefully.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Hi ladada, could you not use a glass fish tank instead of a plastic one.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

I hadn't planned to use a plastic fish tank, I planned to use a glass one.. like all the fish tanks are made of.

I don't see why a fish tank should be made of Plastic, it wouldn't hold the water from the pressure.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

lina said:


> Hi ladada, could you not use a glass fish tank instead of a plastic one.


Also, Lina.. My question to use is, why're you using a plastic fish tank if you happen to mention one?

Wouldn't it be dangerous, considering the plastic will not hold the water pressure, and the plastic would be too thin and heat up easily? And is melt able, where as the glass isn't so much?

If you are using a plastic fish tank *god forbid* I think it's time you got a glass one, before it kills your fish.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They do make plastic tanks for bettas and such. :? But I've never liked them, they're so... tiny.

What about the rim? There's a rubber seal up there, right?


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I mean, a plastic tank for multiple fish. I'm hoping to have a few fish, more than 5 or 6, maybe 9 inside of a large glass tank on my new custom design which'll be released as soon as I'm done the flash file explaining it.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I think lina asked that because a rat wouldn't be able to chew through a glass tank, so there wouldn't be any problem keeping a rat cage next to a glass tank. I, too, thought you meant something other than glass when you agreed with Fuzzie about the stray nibble ^^; I know some aquariums are acrylic, but I have no idea if a rat could chew through that.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah

I just had planned to have a glass fish tank and a metal rat cage directly next to each other. That way I could set up this really neat *and apparently expensive housing*


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Hi I was thinking the same as Mana, I have a glass tank for my 6 fish but you can get plastic ones for cold water fish. They come in different sizes but can only hold cold water fish.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I have an acrylic tank. Itâ€™s a tropical-planted tank that Iâ€™ve had going for about 7 years, and itâ€™s very sturdy, I assure you. :wink: Determined rattie teeth *may* be able to chew through acrylic, but since you said you were using a glass tank, I donâ€™t think there would be a problem in that department unless the rats chewed on a seal or something. 

What I would be worried about is the rats chewing the electrical cords for the filter/heater/aerator. If one of the rats escapes (or a moment of inattention on your part) could mean bad news for your rattie. 8O


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

true.

Well, I plan to have a wooden casing for the back, bottom, and roof around this rat cage/fish tank.

Once I finish the flash animation that shows what I mean, it'll show my point my closely


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

So is the point to set the fish tank behind the rat cage so that the backround of the rattie cage is a real fishy backround? If so i wouldnt see any probs with it. Make sure that ur ratties aren't in any danger of this idea. Chemicals for the tank, cords, and other dangers are added when using a fish tank. 

Make sure u post some pics of the finished idea before using it. Pictures usually give better understanding. 

If im not on the right track please let me kno thanks -Josh


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm definitely posting this flash file that I am working on for better understanding. And afterwords, hopefully it'll shine some light on what I mean. 

I have none of it done in reality yet considering the price of what I want to do. But trust me when I say it's going to be expensive possibly.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

ladada2001 said:


> Wouldn't it be dangerous, considering the plastic will not hold the water pressure, and the plastic would be too thin and heat up easily? And is melt able, where as the glass isn't so much?
> 
> If you are using a plastic fish tank *god forbid* I think it's time you got a glass one, before it kills your fish.


I have a small 2.5 gallon (I think) plastic tank that I use for babies (gotta love live bearers) I previously had kept bettas in it, one lived for 5+ years so I'm pretty sure its not going to kill my fish

The walls of the plastic tank are about as thick as the glass sides of my 10 and 20L tanks.


----------

